# Stokes Bay Rally



## 102053 (Dec 9, 2006)

We went to the Stokes Bay Rally. Mainly because Rob24 had retired on the Friday 24 Aug, felt I ought to get him away so that he wouldn't brood. First rally we had ever been to.
Happened to mention that Rob had retired that day, and on the Saturday morning when we got up, a retirement card had been left on our outside table, signed by everyone on on the rally, wishing rob a good retirement. This from people we had never met before.
We were a little apprehensive about our first rally, it turned out that the people there were very friendly and extremely helpful. Wish we had done it three years ago, when we had our first motorhome. Off on Wed 5 Sept, for nine months, so won't be able to do it until we return, but we will definitely do it again.

Many thanks to everyone there, hope to see you again.

Best wishes to you all, Liz and Rob.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Good luck and I'm sure Rob will enjoy it. Nice to meet you

Kevin


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Rob - my first rally also - if memory serves you had the 2 golden retrievers (or similar dog - i'm useless with them), our names should be on there Toni and Mark - i also spent some time chatting to you one night as Toni was getting ready for bed (and everyone else on the rally had vanished into their repsective vans)

have fun in your MH, and we'll probably see you when u get back

if it was you with the dogs, they were gorgeous animals and ever so well behaved - if only our ben (child) was the same

Mark


----------

